# First Yak, what should I get?



## rwing7486 (May 23, 2010)

Hey all, 

I'm looking to purchase my first kayak for small lake fishing here in SE Michigan. I am currently looking at the perception striker 115 but wanted feedback from any pros and cons on different kayaks and what type of add ons I would need. I am definitely going to add some Scotty rod holders for a 2nd rod while casting or for I can troll two lines while I paddle. Also any suggestions on a fish finder for a kayak?

Thanks in advancedd for your help! 

Rob


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

If you haven't already, you really need to try several different makes/models of kayaks before you buy. Some boats have a better "fit" for different people. Not to mention how you actually fish out of a kayak.

I've got a 2007 Perception Search 13. It's an older boat. Doesn't have an elevated seat, like some of the newer boats do. I have not tried to stand in my boat, although I have seen video of someone that did.

I added some 2" schedule 40 PVC tubes to my crate that I use for rod holders. Two are angled back, and almost parallel to the water's surface. I did that so I didn't have to worry about getting tangled in trees above me. However, the poles stick out so far to the rear that I now have more of a 20' boat. I'm thinking about removing those two, as I haven't used them in years.

I have two more rod holders, that are joined together with a 60 degree elbow joint. This creates a shallow "V" shape. I can put a rod out to each side and troll. Kind of makes me look like a shrimp trawler, LOL.

What I have found is that trolling two rods, I tend to get tangled with the other line while fighting the fish. As a result, I just troll one line. Maybe if I started using in-line planer boards, or those planing bobbers, I'd go back to two rod, and maybe one straight back off the stern.

My boat has two rod holders recessed into the hull, built-in. I use those all the time. I don't generally take out more than two rods.

I used to have a 3-tube rod holder (from Wal-Mart) that I have zip-tied to my crate. It was nice to carry a net (don't use it), and one or two more rods. I ended up getting tangled up with the rod I was casting, and the stuff in that rod holder. I took that off.

I have a cheap, Eagle CUDA 300 sonar. The transducer puck is GOOP'ed into the hull directly below me. I can see bottom, and can tell the difference between a hard and soft bottom. I'm learning what the weeds up here look like on screen (I'm from Oklahoma; not a lot of weeds in the lakes I fished). I don't normally see fish on screen. I may see bait. I typically look for drop-offs and then weeds, and either anchor and fish, or toss out a drift sock and let the wind push me while fishing.

You really want to think about building or buying an anchor trolley. That will greatly increase your options to slowing and/or stopping kayak movement. I have an anchor, a drift sock, a brush hook, and somewhere, a Stake-Out-Stick. Back in OK, I used to the drift sock the most, followed by the brush hook. Not many shallow mud/sand flats to use a SOS on, although we have them here. Up here, I'm using my anchor more and more, followed by my drift sock. I'm just using a 3 lbs hand dumbbell for an anchor.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

If your not too far of a drive, Riverlures in Grand Rapids Ohio has a big selection to try out and a amazing staff too

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I really liked my tarpon 140. It had built in rod holders. We would put pvc pipe in them to get the rods up more.
If you could find a used tarpo 140 or 160 my guess is you would be happy.
I have moved up to a hobie revolution 13. The word is still out on that one as I have not used it enough. It has a lowrsncr FF.

I kayak fished a lot in Florida and followed a few web sites down there. Peddle hobies were real popular down there.

I have never heard anything bad about a hobie PA. They are expensive though. Watch this.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

I always tell everybody get the best seat you can afford. A molded seat will bust your butt in no time. If your not comfortable you wont have fun. Also you want a seat to keep you at 90 degrees while paddling to make it easier and keep the pressure off your lower back. For sit in small lakes FS 10 has a good seat for 550. Sit on top Pescador 12 cost a little more you need a little bigger for sit on top because higher CG. Has a good seat and already set up for through hull transducer. Always plan ahead that you will like kayak fishing so you want something descent. If not you can sell those 2 boats easy with just a little loss probly with in a few days of listing them


----------



## Bruce Folske (Dec 5, 2007)

rwing7486 said:


> Hey all,
> Take a look at the West Marine Kayman 11.5 it is the same kayak you are looking at and you will find reviews.
> I'm looking to purchase my first kayak for small lake fishing here in SE Michigan. I am currently looking at the perception striker 115 but wanted feedback from any pros and cons on different kayaks and what type of add ons I would need. I am definitely going to add some Scotty rod holders for a 2nd rod while casting or for I can troll two lines while I paddle. Also any suggestions on a fish finder for a kayak?
> 
> ...


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

As mentioned before, get the best seat you can, that buys more time on water=more fish. I throw in a vote for a Hobie, yes expensive, but seriously worth it. I'll add get a RAM mount with the balls on both ends. They are infinitely adjustable, which makes a huge difference. Scotty rod holders suck for quick, accurate adjustments. As for fish finders I have a decent downscan Lowerance, but it lacks GPS. I just upgraded but haven't re rigged it yet. I'm finding it's nice to have a lake map to know the contours around your current location, rather than the depth directly under you at the moment.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

tito said:


> I always tell everybody get the best seat you can afford. A molded seat will bust your butt in no time. If your not comfortable you wont have fun. Also you want a seat to keep you at 90 degrees while paddling to make it easier and keep the pressure off your lower back. For sit in small lakes FS 10 has a good seat for 550. Sit on top Pescador 12 cost a little more you need a little bigger for sit on top because higher CG. Has a good seat and already set up for through hull transducer. Always plan ahead that you will like kayak fishing so you want something descent. If not you can sell those 2 boats easy with just a little loss probly with in a few days of listing them


This is very good advice!!!! A good seat is a must. You cannot stand up and stretch.
I just paid over $500 extra to get a newer model Hobie just for the new Hobie seat, which I really like by the way.


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

Northernfisher said:


> I just paid over $500 extra to get a newer model Hobie just for the new Hobie seat, which I really like by the way.


So how are you liking your Hobie? Which model did you get?
I have been in a PA14 since 2010 and could never go back to a paddle yak! Unbelievably comfortable and productive Big Water fishing platform. My problem now is that I want to get a new one, but have to sell the 2010 first and don't want to be without a yak during the fall salmon season. First-world problems...


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Jim_MI said:


> So how are you liking your Hobie? Which model did you get?
> I have been in a PA14 since 2010 and could never go back to a paddle yak! Unbelievably comfortable and productive Big Water fishing platform. My problem now is that I want to get a new one, but have to sell the 2010 first and don't want to be without a yak during the fall salmon season. First-world problems...


I got the Revolution 13 (2016). I have only had it out a few times, as it is back of the garage behind a remolding project. 
The few times I had it out I have loved it. The seat which cannot be retrofit is great. 

I would wait if I were you. Why? The 2017 are going to be out in a month or so and they are going to have the seat and REVERSE. I wish I was still wintering in Florida (Tampa). Those guys fish kayaks. My guess is I could get a 2016 used if I did not want reverse. 

Give serious thought to the revolution due to its speed for going long distance. The PA is great from what I hear. 
Google fishing Guam hobie. You should find video of a guy fishing Mahi Mahi from a PA. It is incredible. 
One of my buddies from FL hocked me up with him for advice. Great guy - both actually. He gave me a lot of good advice. Do not be afraid to contact him. He will likely hit you up with a reply. 

There is also a guy in Washington that was rigged his with downriiggers. Try googling that also. He gives detailed instruction on how he set it up and why. 

If you do not find any of the stuff message me and I will dig it up and send you links etcetra when I am not on the cell phone. 
Good luck. 
Will try to post an update if I ever get the dug out.


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

Northernfisher said:


> I got the Revolution 13 (2016). I have only had it out a few times, as it is back of the garage behind a remolding project.
> The few times I had it out I have loved it. The seat which cannot be retrofit is great.
> 
> I would wait if I were you. Why? The 2017 are going to be out in a month or so and they are going to have the seat and REVERSE.


Good advice on the 2017 Hobie Mirage Drive updates. But I do mostly big lake trolling and in all my time fishing Lk MI in my PA, there have only been a half-dozen times when I needed to pull out my paddle and go backwards. Great innovation, but not worth the incremental price increase for me. 

I have seen some posts on the Hobie forum describing how to use 2 H-rail flat mounts to attach a downrigger. If your friend in WA is doing something different, let me know and I will hunt it down. I have used a downrigger on my PA14 for about 2 years now, but have it deck mounted. I would be interested in seeing how others have done downriggers on an H-rail mount for when I get my new PA.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Jim_MI said:


> Good advice on the 2017 Hobie Mirage Drive updates. But I do mostly big lake trolling and in all my time fishing Lk MI in my PA, there have only been a half-dozen times when I needed to pull out my paddle and go backwards. Great innovation, but not worth the incremental price increase for me.
> 
> I have seen some posts on the Hobie forum describing how to use 2 H-rail flat mounts to attach a downrigger. If your friend in WA is doing something different, let me know and I will hunt it down. I have used a downrigger on my PA14 for about 2 years now, but have it deck mounted. I would be interested in seeing how others have done downriggers on an H-rail mount for when I get my new PA.


I have never even emailed this guy. I just found the post. He does a grant job telling how he installed his:

http://www.yakfisher.net/smffiles/index.php?topic=9918.0


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the link. A lot of good ingenuity and garage-engineering in the yak-fishing forums.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

